# Hicthiking Europe



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

Im thinkign about doing this soon either this or Hawaii if i do go over seas me not being that educated in much forgien things,where would be a good start off point...mind you im not trying to reinact the "off the map" bullshit.I just not quite sure where to start.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm intersted in knowing more about this as well. after i make a few more rounds of the US my goal is to head to europe. 


someone recommended http://www.hospitalityclub.org/ to me once but I know no one that's used it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2008)

i hate to rain on anyone's parade, but the way the american dollar is going, and the way the EU has made everything so freaking expensive, i really think the days of the 'american backpacking through europe' are pretty much gone. it's extremely expensive, and isn't nearly as easy or care free as traveling the states is... id recommend going to Australia, biking new zealand, or traveling somewhere in south america. that's just my two cents though.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 27, 2008)

i do hear that them australian girls just LOVE americans...........


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2008)

oh yeah, and this is the story section, not a discussion section.

moved to the "hitchhiking" forum.


----------



## elokupa (Sep 18, 2008)

hitching europe isnt expensive if you know what youre doing; Germany is like the hitchhiking mecca: short waits, awesome rides, cheap booze, squats in every town and best of all dirty kids are just accepted, theyre all over the place in the cities, just look for a mohawk and youve got a bed for the night.

Holland is pretty good, i saw 3 big squats on the first street i walked down in A'dam, aswel as a couple of coffeeshops, oh and a bin chocked full of plastic wrapped veg 
Holland even has official hitchhiking spots called a 'liftplaats'

check it(note the sign):


----------



## joelstitch (Sep 20, 2008)

Im planning on going to Europe next year. Im thinking of going to Norway, Germany, Spain, Sweden, etc. Im still trying to figure out how much money should I take there, with the plane tickets so expensive Ill have to get a lot of money to have extra for when I get there.


----------

